

The Satellite Revolution - kongqiu
http://ultimibarbarorum.com/2011/01/28/forget-twitter-and-facebook-this-is-a-satellite-tv-revolution/

======
kongqiu
This situation highlights a big opportunity (possibly a necessity) -- what
would it take to build in satellite-based redundancy for the internet?

